# 2cool help to find a theif



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

The suspects pictured are wanted for questioning by taking part in armed robbery. This robbery took part roughly a week ago in Refugio county and they are believed to living in one of the surrounding counties Ingleside, Aransas Pass, Beeville, keep getting different stories. Before the incident took place these two folks were sitting about 200 yards away from the business waiting by a feeder which they had no clue there was a game cam. I do have photos of the robbery but will not put on here out of respect to the employee. All help is appreciated to find these folks and put them away. Please contact Refugio County sheriff dept. or PM myself on here. Thanks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Those images should get them quick. Someone knows them and hope they come forward


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That's a pretty good pic of him. Good luck, hope you get em


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

With those photos and the uniqueness of that truck's paint, year range and wheels, it shouldn't take much to find them if their reasonably local.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

good pics and both front tires are different than the back ones


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

That cat is busted bigtime!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

He's toast w/those pics!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I think those pictures are clear enough that the scumbag will be recognized.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

he's a smoker too, and there's a gold ring on his left hand


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol. Freakin Einsteins. That is to funny.


Whose land were they on where the game camera got them? I'd press charges there as well for criminal trespass. Losers.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

2cool has done so well in the past with help resolving different situations. All help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Bill,
Can you clean his picture up like you did the owl pic yesterday & tell what's on his hat? Might be a local store.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

I think it is just a matter of time.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

I can email the originals if they can be cleaned and sharpened.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

TWHJ28 said:


> I can email the originals if they can be cleaned and sharpened.


I pm'd you mine.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Sent them to you Mont


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

djwag94 said:


> Bill,
> Can you clean his picture up like you did the owl pic yesterday & tell what's on his hat? Might be a local store.


It's a DC hat. Originally a shoe skateboarding company but now makes clothing/hats etc.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

Solodaddio said:


> It's a DC hat. Originally a shoe skateboarding company but now makes clothing/hats etc.


Dyrdek collection


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

PM Sent


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Solodaddio said:


> It's a DC hat. Originally a shoe skateboarding company but now makes clothing/hats etc.


Good eye. I couldn't find a pic of one like he has though. Maybe a knockoff


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I can't do much with the pics I was emailed, but I think this is the cap he has on.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Is the drivers side door lock popped?


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

great pics should be easy to find them good luck


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Aftermarket tail lights


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Tick Tock. This one is going to get good


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

The z71 appears to have a 4 inch lift in front and 2 in the rear. Front drivers side wheel is stock and front passenger looks to be a spare or just no hub cap. Rear two wheels are 20" texan edition replicas. The replica company makes them in the older 5 lug.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Lock is popped for sure. Here's another look from an original.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Who needs the police? He might as well turn himself in.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

Dirt bags... Not very bright either... Get'em boys...


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks like tailgate damage also. Not sitting at 90deg angle.


----------



## Comeback (Jul 30, 2010)

surf_ox said:


> Looks like tailgate damage also. Not sitting at 90deg angle.


Looks like the Tailgate Support Cables are missing.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

The passenger is Sonic The Hedgehog...


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

The z71 stickers are after market...they are to small and way to high for them to be original. ..also the paint job looks to be aftermarket...blue is to brite. Dead give away is on z71 the door handles on all models are black. Wheres the closest paint and body shop to the robbery?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

TWHJ28 said:


> The suspects pictured are wanted for questioning by taking part in armed robbery. This robbery took part roughly a week ago in Refugio county and they are believed to living in one of the surrounding counties Ingleside, Aransas Pass, Beeville, keep getting different stories. Before the incident took place these two folks were sitting about 200 yards away from the business waiting by a feeder which they had no clue there was a game cam. I do have photos of the robbery but will not put on here out of respect to the employee. All help is appreciated to find these folks and put them away. Please contact Refugio County sheriff dept. or PM myself on here. Thanks


Are the pics of the robbery better than these? Maybe Mont or Bill could blur out the employee and post the pic?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

When the guy entered the building he was wearing a handkerchief over his mouth and my cameras are overhead so not nearly as good as this one. Since then I've placed a new 1080 hd camera capturing everyone coming and going. Lucky we even got this picture.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Looks like someone's Ranch truck!


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

WoundedMinnow said:


> The z71 stickers are after market...they are to small and way to high for them to be original. ..also the paint job looks to be aftermarket...blue is to brite. Dead give away is on z71 the door handles on all models are black. Wheres the closest paint and body shop to the robbery?


Your correct about the sticker. I was thinking the same thing after seeing it. No model z71 comes in that style logo, which that's a sticker you can purchase from a parts house. The rear wheels look to be more of an 18". Also the exhaust is dumping out the passenger side behind the rear wheel. Great idea to check body shops.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Maybe female passanger..


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Best I could do with the image size and then zooming in


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Pretty sure that body style/era all 4x4 were 6 hole lugs. It looks to be still 6 in front and replaced with a different axle with only 5 hole in the rear. One of the pics shows it pretty good, seems to be 6 in front. Pretty crappy, I mean "unique" identifiable truck any way you dice it.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks to all of you that went out of your way to clear these up. Rob sent me this one as well and looks pretty good also. Seems these are the best we are going to get and hopefully be do the trick. Will update if any new info is received on my end. Once again thanks all.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

There was a ranch truck reported stolen on here not long ago. I might be able to run that post down tomorrow with some time. It was either on TTMB or the hunting board.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=10109370&postcount=1

same color and make, but not the same truck


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Give all info to San Patricio and Aransas County Sheriffs. They look like the kind of people who live in the brushy areas down in those counties. Also when I worked and lived in Rockport we we told more Parolees there than any where in Texas. Good Luck


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Good luck catching those bastages


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

im sure their time is limited by now


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I'm doing Chiro work on cattle and checking cows thursday from Portland, Rockport, Refugio, Beeville, and then over to George west. I will keep my eye out. I live down here and something looks very familiar. I'm thinking Bayside...


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Rack Ranch said:


> I'm doing Chiro work on cattle and checking cows thursday from Portland, Rockport, Refugio, Beeville, and then over to George west. I will keep my eye out. I live down here and something looks very familiar. I'm thinking Bayside...


If it is Bayside, all you need to do is check out the 8 Liner places around 5 or 6 pm. Everyone down there is playing there from the looks of the parking lots.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> If it is Bayside, all you need to do is check out the 8 Liner places around 5 or 6 pm. Everyone down there is playing there from the looks of the parking lots.


Did they ever catch who ever robbed one of those places?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I never saw anything about it if they did.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The passenger is Sonic The Hedgehog...


Thanks for the laugh, I could not stop laughing.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Game room robbed at gun point
by Tim Delaney

REFUGIO COUNTY â€" The game room that is now at the old Codyâ€™s Corral on Farm-to-Market Road 2678 was robbed Thursday morning, according to the Refugio County Sheriffâ€™s Office.

A pickup dropped off a male suspect at the location south of Refugio. That suspect entered the game room and robbed the female attendant at gun point, said Deputy Larry Patton.

About $1,700 was taken.

The vehicle was described as blue over silver, with front rims not matching back rims.

Patton said law enforcement is looking for an older model single cab model pickup with a rounded nose.

The vehicle was late 1990s or early 2000s, like a Z-71 pickup.

Patton said the white male suspect was probably in his mid 20s to early 30s, wearing a white long sleeve shirt with a blue T-shirt pulled over it.

The suspect also had a ball cap and wore a white bandana over his face although it slipped once to reveal a goatee.

Patton said the suspect entered the game room just before it opened at 11:52 a.m. walked up to the female clerk and pointed a gun at her and demanded money.

Then he walked out the door.

The armed robbery is a first degree felony offense.

Patton said the robbery was not related to an earlier robbery of the Bayside Amusement game room just north of Bayside on Farm-to-Market Road 136.

http://www.mysoutex.com/view/full_story_refugio_free/25763289/article-Game-room-robbed-at-gun-point


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

see if you can get the image put on news


----------



## mike (Jun 6, 2011)

I thought casino / game rooms were illegal ...


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

That game room robbery sounds an awful lot like the description of the blue chevy the turds were driving in the OP of this thread. I hope they get caught before someone gets hurt. Or better yet, they attempt to rob someone and wind up getting shot dead.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

mike said:


> I thought casino / game rooms were illegal ...


Might be. But robbing them is even more illegal.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

These guys seem to be getting more bold or desperate. It will either escalate or they will get caught.

I predict gun fire


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Same*



GulfCoast1102 said:


> That game room robbery sounds an awful lot like the description of the blue chevy the turds were driving in the OP of this thread. I hope they get caught before someone gets hurt. Or better yet, they attempt to rob someone and wind up getting shot dead.


I'm pretty sure that is why the op posted it. It is the same incident.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Shredded Evidence said:


> Might be. But robbing them is even more illegal.


You make a very good point. Thieven is on a whole other level of degenerate


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Game rooms are legal as long as they don't pay out in cash and the prize isn't over $5 in value. Weird, I never see anyone walking out of one with any stuffed animals. wink wink ha


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> Game rooms are legal as long as they don't pay out in cash and the prize isn't over $5 in value. Weird, I never see anyone walking out of one with any stuffed animals. wink wink ha


They had the video poker machines at an old place my grandfather used to go to in Douglass, Texas on HWY 21. It was a gas station down the road from the Douglass Cafe. This was back when I was a kid. He would sit there playing the games, and they would pay out in tickets. You could use the tickets to buy things in the store. Lets say 1 ticket was $1 of store credit.

Many good times there.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Chase4556 said:


> They had the video poker machines at an old place my grandfather used to go to in Douglass, Texas on HWY 21. It was a gas station down the road from the Douglass Cafe. This was back when I was a kid. He would sit there playing the games, and they would pay out in tickets. You could use the tickets to buy things in the store. Lets say 1 ticket was $1 of store credit.
> 
> Many good times there.


These guys shirt the law big time. They have various prizes that you win. When you win something, they give you the prize, you walk outside, and they buy it back from you for cash. I guess the way the law is written they can get away with it. The Sheriff down there loves game rooms so he lets them operate there.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 26, 2008)

bigfishtx said:


> These guys shirt the law big time. They have various prizes that you win. When you win something, they give you the prize, you walk outside, and they buy it back from you for cash. I guess the way the law is written they can get away with it. The Sheriff down there loves game rooms so he lets them operate there.


Gotcha


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Game room robbed at gun point
> by Tim Delaney
> 
> REFUGIO COUNTY â€" The game room that is now at the old Codyâ€™s Corral on Farm-to-Market Road 2678 was robbed Thursday morning, according to the Refugio County Sheriffâ€™s Office.
> ...


This is exactly it. My BIL and I thought about giving this a try to make a lil money on the side. Been more of a headache than anything.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Has the scumbag been caught yet? I thought this would be a gimmee for the 2cool detective agency.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Case*



sotol buster said:


> Has the scumbag been caught yet? I thought this would be a gimmee for the 2cool detective agency.


It's early, it was only posted 3 days ago. It takes like three weeks before it's put into the 2cool cold case file.lol

This is one of the 2cool perks of 2cool, one of the things that keep you logging on every single day. Where else can you get real time, almost live crime scene investigating, who needs CSI......


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

just like the bar stool comedians say---- "i belieeeeve"----- all that r due will get theirs


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

The manhunt still continues.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

TWHJ28 said:


> The manhunt still continues.


Progress?


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

No, but we have all the game rooms in the area covered up with CI's waiting for the bad guys to show up! If my mother-in-law makes an appearance haul her in to the local constable.
I am still waiting for the posse to catch up with the bandits that slapped and spit on the old couple a couple of years ago up around the Houston area. That generated almost as many junior leo's!


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

Any new info I will certainly update everyone on 2cool.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Please do.


----------



## TWHJ28 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Update*

Ok i know the top two are the same person. What are y'alls take on this being the same guy in the truck? BTW i have his full name if it is.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Definite maybe.


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

TWHJ28 said:


> Ok i know the top two are the same person. What are y'alls take on this being the same guy in the truck? BTW i have his full name if it is.


Doesn't look like the same guy to me, but pass the name privately to the op so law enforcement can check it out as a possible lead.

Edit: sorry, I just noticed that you are the op. Pass it to the Leo's for a lead.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

check the nose and the ear, looks the same to me.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like it could be but can't be sure.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

the top guy has a tattoo on his right inner forearm, you can kind of make that out in the truck pic.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Sad when you have the info provided and you still have to do the investigation. Makes me think someone doesn't care if those eight liners get hit. JMHO


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

The guy is going to have to appear to try this again sooner or later. How long does $1,700 worth of meth last? He will crawl out of his hole eventually.


----------



## SharkBait >*)\\\><( (May 16, 2012)

jesco said:


> How long does $1,700 worth of meth last? He will crawl out of his hole eventually.


not very long..

in the words or dave chappelle "this rock will get us high......for HOURS"









sorry i needed some humor this morning..


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Think this could be the same guy??
http://www.kztv10.com/news/crime-stoppers-sonic-robbed-at-gunpoint/


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

Every time someone starts a thread to put in security camera's around their house I think of incidents like this.

They don't keep you from getting your **** stolen. They MAY get you a picture of some guy taking your stuff, but so what.

This is some of the best footage I have seen and this scumbag is still out there, enjoying life.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Grumpy365 said:


> Every time someone starts a thread to put in security camera's around their house I think of incidents like this.
> 
> They don't keep you from getting your **** stolen. They MAY get you a picture of some guy taking your stuff, but so what.
> 
> This is some of the best footage I have seen and this scumbag is still out there, enjoying life.


Some things just take a little time. Don't be so Grumpy, at least not 365.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Grumpy is correct. MY nephew has a business between Highlands and Crosby. He has a video of man crawling through his window (clear view) and stealing two lap top computers. The police did not take video and according to my nephew said "not much revenue for city to chase thieves".


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

redduck said:


> Grumpy is correct. MY nephew has a business between Highlands and Crosby. He has a video of man crawling through his window (clear view) and stealing two lap top computers. The police did not take video and according to my nephew said "not much revenue for city to chase thieves".


Dang! And I thought that was their job. Guess I was wrong.


----------



## chunker59 (Jul 20, 2011)

they spend all their money on gas for driving around and writing tickets.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Might wanna try sending the pics of the punks to:

[email protected]

Maybe they'll run an update on their previous story and someone will know them/have seen the truck


----------

